# Anche Sabrinita raggiunge i 3000 posts



## Paulfromitaly

*E brava anche a Sabri la supert*****na 
I miei complimenti per il tuo Spagnolo *


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡No puede ser!

¡Grande Sabrinita! Gracias por ayudarme tantas veces a mejorar "mi italiano". 

Felicidades


----------



## MünchnerFax

Tremila? Brava, brava, brava, brava, brava... (eccetera.  )
Complimenti.


----------



## Rayines

*CONGRATULAZIONI, SABRINITA! *


----------



## sabrinita85

Che carini che siete, grazie!

Per me è un piacere aiutare!


----------



## xeneize

Brava Sabri!!!! 
Continua così, mi raccomando...Sei troppo brava!!!!...


----------



## housecameron

Eccomi! Ci sono anch'io!
Brava e simpaticissima Sabri!
Felicitaciones!


----------



## betulina

*Bravissima, Sabri!!!*

*Grazie mille* per tutto l'aiuto che dai!

Sei un *sole*!!


​


----------



## rocamadour

* GRANDE SABRI! *​ 
*Così giovane e già a quota tremila!!!*​ 

*E complimenti anche per il tuo nuovo bellissimo avatar...*


----------



## krolaina

Felicidades, guapa!.

Gracias por sacarnos sonrisas en el español y por prestar tanta ayuda en el italiano!

Te estoy preparando la fiestuki...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Sabriiii!!!!

Un beso grande venezolano

Rosangelus


----------



## Cecilio

*¡¡¡ 3.000 posts!!!

¡Enhorabuena, Sabri!
*
*Tu sei davvero brava!*

*Grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto e simpatia.*​


----------



## sabrinita85

Sois muy amables, todos, os agradezco estos mensajes 

@Krolaina: jajaja!!!  Viva los botellones!!! Y vamos con el guateque!!!!


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations.


----------



## Cristina.

Ahò, complimenti!
Vedo che sei diventata una cuccioletta di ghepardo o leopardo, che ne so! Immagino sarà di leopardo. Che carina, tu no, ma la cucciola sì! 
Ce lo dirai? Stiamo sulle spine!
Adesso parlando sul serio,


*Auguroni !*


----------



## Silvia10975

Anche se in ritardo, sono felice di unirmi agli altri per complimentarmi con te!
È un piacere averti con noi, per la simpatia e per l'ottima preparazione nelle lingue che ci aiuta tutti.
Un abbraccio,
Silvia


----------



## aceituna

Querida Sabri:

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR LOS 3000!*​ 
Un besote,
Inés


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulazioni


----------



## sabrinita85

*Me sacáis los colores *
*¿Cómo puedo daros las gracias?
*

Ghepardo? Leopardo?
Uhmm.. non lo so... pero es un cachorrín estupendo ​


----------



## Jana337

*Augurissimi. 
*​


----------



## xeneize

Cristina. said:


> Che carina, tu no, ma la cucciola sì!


 
Bueno, yo más bien diría que Sabrina sí es muy _carina_, y, por ende, su cachorrita también lo es mucho


----------



## Eugin

Complimenti, Sabri!! 

Non sono molto nel foro italiano, ma sempre che te lego, imparo molto con tui contribuzione. 

Molte grazie per essere cui per ofrire il tuo aiuto!!!!  Bravo, brava!!!  

Cari saluti!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sabri, cara,

escusami per il ritardo, ma quando sei arrivata a quota 3.000 io facevo dei tuffi nel mare sardo senza smettere!  Guarda che sono scivolata su uno scoglio davanti a Capo Caccia (quasi quasi come la Marinella della canzone) y por poco la palmo y no te puedo escribir este mensaje ... Pero nada, que los catalanes tenemos la testa molto dura ed eccomi qua...

Mil gracias por ayudarme siempre y por ser tan y tan simpática .

Baci grandi, grandi, grandi, da Barcellona con in mio cuore (ed un po' di testa) ancora fra gli scogli sardi .

TraductoraPobleSec​


----------



## sabrinita85

Eugin said:
			
		

> Complimenti, Sabri!!
> 
> Non sono molto nel foro italiano, ma sempre che te lego, imparo molto con tui contribuzione.
> 
> Molte grazie per essere cui per ofrire il tuo aiuto!!!!  Bravo, brava!!!
> 
> Cari saluti!!!


 Gracias
Anche io apprendo molto da tutti voi.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sabri, cara,
> 
> escusami per il ritardo, ma quando sei arrivata a quota 3.000 io facevo dei tuffi nel mare sardo senza smettere!  Guarda che sono scivolata su uno scoglio davanti a Capo Caccia (quasi quasi come la Marinella della canzone) y por poco la palmo y no te puedo escribir este mensaje ... Pero nada, que los catalanes tenemos la testa molto dura ed eccomi qua...
> 
> Mil gracias por ayudarme siempre y por ser tan y tan simpática .
> 
> Baci grandi, grandi, grandi, da Barcellona con in mio cuore (ed un po' di testa) ancora fra gli scogli sardi .
> 
> TraductoraPobleSec​


Oddio mio! 
Ci stavi lasciando le penne??!

Meno male che voi catalani avete la testa dura, come dici tu, jajaj!

Ti ringrazio tanto per il messaggio 
Mi ha fatto molto piacere!

Besazos desde Roma y alrededores!


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, como este thread parecía estancado, y ya no estaba en la primera página , quise reavivarlo nomás, de manera que el nombre de *Sabrinita* (...) esté todavía a la vista de todos/as!!! 
(Y así seguirán zumbando muchos oídos....).

Por otra parte, quién podría merecérselo más, si no una forera tan especial, siempre amable, preparada, gentil, paciente, disponible...
Muy preparada y sobre todo muy paciente, día y noche 

En una sola palabra: una chica ¡¡FENOMENAL!!

Continua così Sabri e....grazie per il tuo aiuto! 

Chau

Nico


----------



## sabrinita85

*Jajajaj, ma grassie pibito lindo!
Ma non c'è bisogno 

Mi fa piacere che scrivi queste parole, sei un tesoro 
E sono io che ringrazio te per il tuo aiuto e le parole di conforto che mi dai spesso... 
Inoltre ti confido che un giorno mi piacerebbe arrivare al tuo grado di conoscenza ed esperienza delle cose * *(anche se a volte sembra che ti snobbo, dandoti l'impressione che dubito delle cose che mi dici , ma te lo giuro che non lo faccio apposta anche perché per me rappresenti un obiettivo da raggiungere).

A presto wapo!
*


----------



## jonquiliser

Jo, casi me lo perdí; ya estás en 3.222. En fin, más vale tarde y todo eso, lo importante es poder decirte ¡felicidades! y ¡gracias! Que ya con tus preguntas me voy yo también enterando de un mogollón de cosas interesantes - así que sigue así! Salutti!


----------

